# Intenso Memorybox 3TB 3,5" brauchbar?



## Memphys (27. März 2013)

Moin,

da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einer neuen Festplatte bin und mir heute die oben genannte Festplatte ins Auge gesprungen ist (3TB für 99€) wollt ich mal fragen ob hier einer weiß zum einen was da für ne Platte drinsteckt und zum andern ob man das Gehäuse öffnen kann (geht ja zB. bei manchen WD-Platten nicht mehr).

Das wärs eig. auch schon.
mfg Memphys


----------



## Gold (27. März 2013)

Hallo,
vor zwei Monate habe ich eine erstanden. Drin steckt eine Seagate ST3000DM001. Gehäuse kann durch entfernen von zwei kleinen Kreuzschrauben geöffnet werden, hab sie aber selbst nicht geöffnet (wegen Garantie). Schönes Alugehäuse, was die Wärme passiv gut abführt. Ein-/Ausschalter und Statuslicht, das zwischen USB2 und USB3-Betrieb unterscheidet. Bis jetzt keine Probleme und schön schnell im USB3-Betrieb.


----------



## Memphys (27. März 2013)

Danke... das heißt wohl ich muss noch zum örtlichen Saturn sone Platte abgreifen.


----------



## Gold (27. März 2013)

Oder für 104,37 Euro bei Mindfactory im Midnight-Shopping ohne Versandkosten (Vorkasse) bestellen, wenn du zu faul bist zu Saturn zu düsseln!
Die verpackten meine Festplatten immer mit Luftpolstern.


----------



## Memphys (27. März 2013)

Gold schrieb:


> Oder für 104,37 Euro bei Mindfactory im Midnight-Shopping ohne Versandkosten (Vorkasse) bestellen, wenn du zu faul bist zu Saturn zu düsseln!
> Die verpackten meine Festplatten immer mit Luftpolstern.


 
Festplatten eigentlich immer lieber irgendwo persönlich gekauft, dann hab ich wenigstens einen den ich zur Sau machen kann wenn das Teil den Löffel reicht. Ausserdem dauert Lieferung immer noch länger als eben hinzufahren.


----------



## Gold (27. März 2013)

Ja, gute Argumente, mein nächstes Saturn liegt bloss nicht ganz so in der Nähe (1 Stunde fahren). Bin bei Mindfactory jahrelang Stammkunde, noch nie entäuscht worden bei Umtausch/Reklamation und meist sind die Preise, außer bei super "Angeboten" beim örtlichen Technikhändler, online günstiger. Zusätzlich hab ich es auch meist nicht eillig die Ware zu erhalten. Letztes Weihnachten bin ich aber für Diablo 3 (25 Euro) und Mist of Pandaria (17,99 Euro) los gefahren Richtung Medimax.
Dementsprechend wünsche ich gute Fahrt und noch besseres Glück beim Greifen einer heilen und noch vorrätigen Festplatte.


----------



## PhilSe (27. März 2013)

Hab mir auch erst ne Intenso bei Alternate bestellt (Memory CENTER 99,90, Plastikgehäuse) ist auch eine Seagate ST3000DM001 drin und die erreicht am USB 3.0 Onboard sogar durchscnittlich MEHR als die internen (SATA II HDD an SATA III Port)
Kann absolut nicht klagen. Erreicht immer 130 MB/s im Durchschnitt


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2013)

Gold schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vor zwei Monate habe ich eine erstanden. Drin steckt eine Seagate ST3000DM001. Gehäuse kann durch entfernen von zwei kleinen Kreuzschrauben geöffnet werden, hab sie aber selbst nicht geöffnet (wegen Garantie). Schönes Alugehäuse, was die Wärme passiv gut abführt. Ein-/Ausschalter und Statuslicht, das zwischen USB2 und USB3-Betrieb unterscheidet. Bis jetzt keine Probleme und schön schnell im USB3-Betrieb.


 
Bei Amazon steht, dass die Karte sehr aggressiv Energie spart (abschalten nach 2 Minuten). Kannst du das bestätigen? Ansonsten fahr ich auch noch zum Jupiter äääääh Saturn


----------



## Memphys (28. März 2013)

Hab meine jetzt hier, das mit dem Energiesparen kann ich bestätigen. Ausserdem lässt sich kein Firmware-Update einspielen (zumindest bei mir nicht...)

Dafür ist die Platte ziemlich schnell, siehe Anhang (im Vergleich zu meiner Crucial C300 64GB, SATA3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. März 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Hab meine jetzt hier, das mit dem Energiesparen kann ich bestätigen. Ausserdem lässt sich kein Firmware-Update einspielen (zumindest bei mir nicht...)
> 
> Dafür ist die Platte ziemlich schnell, siehe Anhang (im Vergleich zu meiner Crucial C300 64GB, SATA3)
> 
> ...


 Wie warm wird deine denn im Betrieb? Und welche Firmware ist bei dir drauf? Das mit dem Energiesparen ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, aber die Platte läuft ja auch seit 6 Stunden durchgehend


----------



## Memphys (29. März 2013)

CC44 ist die Firmware... und so richtig im Betireb war sie noch nicht. Hat mich auch nicht sonderlich interessiert wie warm die wird weil die einmal jede Woche vllt. angemacht wird wenn ich dann mal ein Backup mache. CrystalDiskInfo hat <30°C angezeigt. Während dem Benchmark hab ich leider nicht geschaut...


----------



## Klarostorix (29. März 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> CC44 ist die Firmware... und so richtig im Betireb war sie noch nicht. Hat mich auch nicht sonderlich interessiert wie warm die wird weil die einmal jede Woche vllt. angemacht wird wenn ich dann mal ein Backup mache. CrystalDiskInfo hat <30°C angezeigt. Während dem Benchmark hab ich leider nicht geschaut...


 
Dieselbe Firmware habe ich ich auch drauf. Gestern gleich mal gut 900GB von der HDD meiner Eltern überspielt (über USB 2.0 ) und dabei hatte die Platte 50 Grad... Fast ein bisschen viel, oder?


----------



## Memphys (29. März 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dieselbe Firmware habe ich ich auch drauf. Gestern gleich mal gut 900GB von der HDD meiner Eltern überspielt (über USB 2.0 ) und dabei hatte die Platte 50 Grad... Fast ein bisschen viel, oder?


 
Das ist ein bisschen sehr viel... allerdings gibts dawohl noch einen Trick: Für direkten Kontakt der HDD mit dem Alugehäuse sorgen, indem man die Plastikschale die innendrin ist entfernt. Nachteile: Du musst die Platte irgendwie davon abhalten in dem Gehäuse hin und her zu fliegen (Panzertape ftw ) und du musst es so machen das man es nicht sieht, wenn du weiterhin Garantie haben willst. Oder du nimmst sie direkt raus und baust sie intern ein. Obs da irgendwo ein Garantiesiegel gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------

